
Driving Coast to Coast (To Coast): How to Take the Road Trip of a Lifetime - joebalcom
https://joebalcom.blog/2020/06/24/driving/
======
Travel-tech65
I've seen so many people start to do this now! People are enabled by working
from home conditions, and the limits of international travel at the moment.

